# Monster Rancher DS!



## Skittle (Aug 6, 2010)

My store finally got it in yesterday and I picked it up today. Now, I haven't like the series since 2 but...Holy crap! I love this! Anyone else have it?


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 6, 2010)

ME!.....I need a DS first though. XD


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never played a Monster Rancher game - *Prepares to be flamed* - but it looks interesting. Might see if I can find it cheap sometime.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Haven't played this since psx days.  I used all the cds i had to make monsters.
A few I had said I wasent allowed to use that at this time.

Might be worth picking up.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

what.

they make this.

AND I WASN'T INFORMED!?

;-;


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> what.
> 
> they make this.
> 
> ...


 
Hush, Mr. Scribblenauts :V


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Hush, Mr. Scribblenauts :V


 
Scribblenauts? Where?

Did I say something long ago that I forgot?


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Scribblenauts? Where?
> 
> Did I say something long ago that I forgot?


 
Wait, you do still have Scribblenauts, don't you?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Wait, you do still have Scribblenauts, don't you?


 
Yea

Haven't touched it in a long while

EDIT: OMFG IT'S YOU


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember the anime series from WAY back in the day. I'd give this a try though if the reviews from someone I liked are good.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 6, 2010)

btw, totally getting this tomorrow


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm so getting food tommorow. Mod Card FTW!


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 7, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Haven't played this since psx days.  I used all the cds i had to make monsters.
> A few I had said I wasent allowed to use that at this time.
> 
> Might be worth picking up.


 
Pretty much this.

I don't know, I've got other games I want to pick up still, Assassin's Creed II, Dead Rising 2 and Super Scribblenauts. As much as I'd love to import this, there's a large catalogue to get through. ;c


----------



## A10pex (Aug 7, 2010)

derpdragon said:


> ME!.....I need a DS first though. XD



yes, yes you do


----------



## Skittle (Aug 7, 2010)

I refused to play anything really after the PSOne games only cause, I hated the new monsters and the way you trained. This definitely feels like an old MR games with some new stuff. The monsters I've seen are pretty awesome. There is a lot more interaction and story than the PSOne titles too. It's pretty win.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

Loving this game.

Already went through one monster, an Ent name Ardross... I miss him. ;~;

The one I have now's doing pretty good. I can usually 1-hit KO... if it hits. (20-35% chance usually)

They don't seem to want to do what I tell them to on those, err, what're they called... the second option at the Guide place in town.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Loving this game.
> 
> Already went through one monster, an Ent name Ardross... I miss him. ;~;
> 
> ...


 I went through one already. I froze him but ;; CERBERUS! He was one of those...demon dog looking things. I <3 tiger breeds. Having trouble getting more tiger species


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> I went through one already. I froze him but ;; CERBERUS! He was one of those...demon dog looking things. I <3 tiger breeds. Having trouble getting more tiger species


 
For a second I thought you named him "Cerbrus", and then I was going to call you a dork. But you didn't so it's all good. c:

The timing of the lifespan of Ardross was so bad. It was like "You've been invited to the Dragon tournament thing. Oh btw he's dying". -.-

Raesis (my Piroro-ish) got old, so I used the Piroro main class and mixed it with the Plant sub class of my Ent and now I have a Flower (I name Dieflohr). :>


----------



## Skittle (Aug 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> For a second I thought you named him "Cerbrus", and then I was going to call you a dork. But you didn't so it's all good. c:
> 
> The timing of the lifespan of Ardross was so bad. It was like "You've been invited to the Dragon tournament thing. Oh btw he's dying". -.-
> 
> Raesis (my Piroro-ish) got old, so I used the Piroro main class and mixed it with the Plant sub class of my Ent and now I have a Flower (I name Dieflohr). :>


 I am so picky with what I will raise. Honestly, if I could get more Tiger Species, I would raise only tigers. Tigers, Nagas, Galis, Dragons are my main. Though, right now I am raising a Falco/Anubis. He is pretty cool looking but, he ain't no Cerberus. Cerberus by age 1 was almost C rank (he got old at B). This guy JUST hit D. ._. Oh well. I would suggest freezing them and not letting them die. While it is nice to push them to their max if you freeze them and raise a few badasses and combine them. You can get monsters who start out in the 200s with stats after awhile. BREED THEEEEM!

Also, I found one thing I do not like. How to save. You have to quit to save. ._. I used to save before combining to see if I could get more desired results and to estimate how far I could push a monster before it died so I knew when it was about to go and freeze it right before. I am hardcore with this game. Always have been though...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> I am so picky with what I will raise. Honestly, if I could get more Tiger Species, I would raise only tigers. Tigers, Nagas, Galis, Dragons are my main. Though, right now I am raising a Falco/Anubis. He is pretty cool looking but, he ain't no Cerberus. Cerberus by age 1 was almost C rank (he got old at B). This guy JUST hit D. ._. Oh well. I would suggest freezing them and not letting them die. While it is nice to push them to their max if you freeze them and raise a few badasses and combine them. You can get monsters who start out in the 200s with stats after awhile. BREED THEEEEM!
> 
> Also, I found one thing I do not like. How to save. You have to quit to save. ._. I used to save before combining to see if I could get more desired results and to estimate how far I could push a monster before it died so I knew when it was about to go and freeze it right before. I am hardcore with this game. Always have been though...


 
I'm not as obsessive with this game as I am with others, but then again I guess that's because I've only played one other besides this one.I do have a problem with not wanting to put it down though... (almost skipped two meals, put off sleeping for a couple hours, etc etc.)

What I don't like about the saving is that it says "Trying to save"... MAKES ME SO PARANOID THAT IT WON'T.

And yea, I know about that combining thing. When I combine the first to I trained I got the one I have now which has easily double the intelligence of what the first two achieved. Not sure what to train next though, I have some more options since I got Zan, Durahan, and Dragons but I just can't decide...

Anyway, my Flower is past it's peak but not old yet. It almost beat A rank, but I got knocked out in the final round by one attack. >>

Also, I'm remembering I hate that duck thing.

EDIT: Also, I think you'd like a Nightfang. Tiger x Zan


----------



## Skittle (Aug 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I'm not as obsessive with this game as I am with others, but then again I guess that's because I've only played one other besides this one.I do have a problem with not wanting to put it down though... (almost skipped two meals, put off sleeping for a couple hours, etc etc.)
> 
> What I don't like about the saving is that it says "Trying to save"... MAKES ME SO PARANOID THAT IT WON'T.
> 
> ...


 Duckens are annoying as hell. I want dragons. But yea...I REALLY want more Tigers. >< Have you had any luck getting them? If so what word/drawing did you use?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

I really can't remember. Usually I just do words, and I usually pull a word out of the description of one I just made to make the next one.

I wrote "BANANA" and got a chaos dragon though.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I really can't remember. Usually I just do words, and I usually pull a word out of the description of one I just made to make the next one.
> 
> I wrote "BANANA" and got a chaos dragon though.


 Hahaha. I was writing shit like hell, demon, devil, fuck and getting duckens and plants and crap xD


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

My Flower aged, so I froze him. Made a Glacier (Durahan x Tiger) and named him Wolfbane. Starts out with decent power, so we'll see what he can do for a first gen monster.

Also, I notice the little tree on my farm/ranch grew. I don't know what the purpose of it is though.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 8, 2010)

Is it me or do monster's age WAY too fast in this one? It seems like 3 is their max when in the old games you could them to be like...5 or 6.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Is it me or do monster's age WAY too fast in this one? It seems like 3 is their max when in the old games you could them to be like...5 or 6.


 
they do seem to age fast. I though it was just because I was picking fast little tiny early bloom monsters, but if it's like this for others...

This Durahan will be my age tester.

EDIT: Durahan aged just short of 3 years. Beginning to think the only way to longer life is with lifespan items...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

New post for warning:

Zan's Somersault either has a bug or a typo. It says the damage rate is star level, when in reality it's almost less than triangle. Don't use it, not worth the 60 gut points. :I


----------



## Skittle (Aug 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> New post for warning:
> 
> Zan's Somersault either has a bug or a typo. It says the damage rate is star level, when in reality it's almost less than triangle. Don't use it, not worth the 60 gut points. :I


 I don't use Zans so.

Also, for the lifespan, I think it is also breeding. It seems this game focuses a LOT on combing and breeding that the others ones did.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 9, 2010)

skittle said:


> I don't use Zans so.
> 
> Also, for the lifespan, I think it is also breeding. It seems this game focuses a LOT on combing and breeding that the others ones did.


 
Yea, I noticed that too. I have a Durahan-ish in the freezer that I combined with a predicted star lifespan (I didn't ever notice it until then, lol).

Also, still figuring out what some letters/symbol mean. Some tech stuff is still a mystery (like the Zan problem. I think it's somehow linked to the fact that Somersault on my Zan is mid-range, while it seemed to be close-range for all other Zans... so confused.)


----------



## Skittle (Aug 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Yea, I noticed that too. I have a Durahan-ish in the freezer that I combined with a predicted star lifespan (I didn't ever notice it until then, lol).
> 
> Also, still figuring out what some letters/symbol mean. Some tech stuff is still a mystery (like the Zan problem. I think it's somehow linked to the fact that Somersault on my Zan is mid-range, while it seemed to be close-range for all other Zans... so confused.)


 Where do you see this star stuff?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> Where do you see this star stuff?


See here: 






This is from the combining screen at the lab. (Misspelled length >_<)

Anyway, what I think it indicates is how long a monster will live: Star being best and triangle being worst.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> See here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrrrmm...I'm sure google with have some answers. Gonna have to sit down and really look at my monsters before combining.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> Hrrrmm...I'm sure google with have some answers. Gonna have to sit down and really look at my monsters before combining.


 
Google has no answers... the lack of answers is disturbing.

I've been getting by with this site, though it's still pretty incomplete.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Google has no answers... the lack of answers is disturbing.
> 
> I've been getting by with this site, though it's still pretty incomplete.


 ...I want a PC Monster Rancher game D:


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> ...I want a PC Monster Rancher game D:


 
Absolutely.

It would be adorable.

Also, I bred a really nice special Durahan... but it has "X" life span (less than triangle). D:>


----------



## Skittle (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> It would be adorable.
> 
> Also, I bred a really nice special Durahan... but it has "X" life span (less than triangle). D:>


 Oh nooooes. I am still only on my second monster. Haven't had much time to play.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> Oh nooooes. I am still only on my second monster. Haven't had much time to play.


 
I've had too much time to play, I've been so addicted. :<


----------



## Skittle (Aug 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I've had too much time to play, I've been so addicted. :<


 ...I scheduled the wrong battled and skipped right over the dragon one.

SO UPSET


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 11, 2010)

I just got the game yesterday and I have been playing since.  I like the new Abyss monster.  When you mix it with other monster, it gives them a nice boost to power and magic, plus they look pretty cool.  I'm trying to get a pure bred Abyss tho.  I keep getting a bunch of duckens.  I can't stand them.  The Falco monster isn't bad either.  I need to try one of those.  I'm playing with a chaos dragon now.

I'm so glad they brought the different looks for the cross breeding back.  I hated the color swapping they did for the gbs versions.  The whole look remind me of MR 2 for the ps1.  I like that a lot.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 11, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> I just got the game yesterday and I have been playing since.  I like the new Abyss monster.  When you mix it with other monster, it gives them a nice boost to power and magic, plus they look pretty cool.  I'm trying to get a pure bred Abyss tho.  I keep getting a bunch of duckens.  I can't stand them.  The Falco monster isn't bad either.  I need to try one of those.  I'm playing with a chaos dragon now.
> 
> I'm so glad they brought the different looks for the cross breeding back.  I hated the color swapping they did for the gbs versions.  The whole look remind me of MR 2 for the ps1.  I like that a lot.


 Yea, it definitely has the feel of MR2 with some bonuses.I hated what they did with 3&4. Also, I don't think anyone likes Duckens. I just froze my FalcoxAbyss. I am now raising as...AbyssxFalco. Hurrr. Abyss do make pretty cool monsters but my TigerxAbyss was still the most bitchin' monster ever.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> Yea, it definitely has the feel of MR2 with some bonuses.I hated what they did with 3&4. Also, I don't think anyone likes Duckens. I just froze my FalcoxAbyss. I am now raising as...AbyssxFalco. Hurrr. Abyss do make pretty cool monsters but my TigerxAbyss was still the most bitchin' monster ever.


 
Abysses mix with anything looks cool I've discovered.

When you finally get it, make a Xenon x Abyss. That thing looks AWESOME.

Also, Duckens are stupid. If they weren't so goddamn annoying I'd consider using one.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 11, 2010)

Remember when monsters didnt grow old,.I do


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Abysses mix with anything looks cool I've discovered.
> 
> When you finally get it, make a Xenon x Abyss. That thing looks AWESOME.
> 
> Also, Duckens are stupid. If they weren't so goddamn annoying I'd consider using one.



I just got that Xenon x Abyss.  It does look really cool.  I know another monster I could have done without, the Baku!  Something about those big dopey looking dogs, I don't like lol  When you look at their faces, you can see their eyes going in different directions.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 11, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> I just got that Xenon x Abyss.  It does look really cool.  I know another monster I could have done without, the Baku!  Something about those big dopey looking dogs, I don't like lol  When you look at their faces, you can see their eyes going in different directions.


 Some of them are kinda cute... I really wanna see the Nagas. I mean, all the variations in this game are really win looking minus a few. Nagas are one of my faaaaaves! I wonder if there is a list of all the monsters and pictures of them for this game.

I found one but it is all in Japanese http://www.thorrsoldhammers.com/MFDS2/

Also, http://ds.ign.com/articles/876/876342p1.html ALREADY!? MRDS2?


----------



## Xenke (Aug 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> Also, http://ds.ign.com/articles/876/876342p1.html ALREADY!? MRDS2?


 
That's actually the one we have now. They said "fuck that" with the Japanese MRDS1 and just translated MRDS2.

True story.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 12, 2010)

skittle said:


> Some of them are kinda cute... I really wanna see the Nagas. I mean, all the variations in this game are really win looking minus a few. Nagas are one of my faaaaaves! I wonder if there is a list of all the monsters and pictures of them for this game.



I like the Nagas too.  Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 15, 2010)

skittle said:


> ...I want a PC Monster Rancher game D:



They do have a Monster Farm (Rancher) online game.  It's only in Japan tho.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 15, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> They do have a Monster Farm (Rancher) online game.  It's only in Japan tho.


 
I thought it got shut down though.


----------

